# Betsy



## Ruby Ripples (May 8, 2012)

I received an email today on another site from Betsy's daughter, with the very sad news that her mother passed away on 16 April. Betsy had recently joined that site and was lovely to everyone who left messages and comments for her. 

I know a lot of people here knew her and/or knew of her, so thought I should post in case it hadn't been already.


----------



## moore2me (May 8, 2012)

Dear Ruby, Altho I was not personal friends with Betsy, please pass my sympathy along to Betsy's daughter in the death of her mother. It sounds like Betsy was a sweet lady and will be missed. Deborah


----------



## KHayes666 (May 9, 2012)

:-(

When I first got into size acceptance, Betsy and Heather were the reason I stuck around Dims to read all the stuff when I was 17. I always wondered what it would be like to meet her as she moved to Germany before I came along.

Recently she came back to the community and I was able to send a few messages back and forth before she passed. I'm glad I finally got to meet her but really, REALLY sad she passed away.

Ruby, if there's a way to send condolences, flowers, etc to the family please let me know.


----------



## Gluben (May 9, 2012)

This is extremely sad and unexpected. Although I did not speak with her, I always admired her and was pleased to hear about her planned return for this summer on her website.

She was always someone I followed fondly when I was younger and she will be sadly missed. Such a shame that we will never see her return in full. My thoughts are with her family and friends.


----------



## B-Enhanced (May 9, 2012)

Very sad news. I had exchanged some messages with her way back when. It seemed she was just getting her second wind on the net after a too long absence. Prayers for her family and friends.

B


----------



## fatcharlie (May 9, 2012)

So sad to hear this

Betsy was one of the first BBW that I saw at internet 12-15 years ago. And I was so happy to see her again on a site after 8-10years, just 4-5 month ago at fantasyfeeder.com were she shared some pictures and some notes about her life and she seems to have a good life. Now she's also gone, and will for ever live in our memory land. 

Thanks Betsy for all you shared with us :wubu:

And my condolences to her family and friends.

Charlie


----------



## HeatherBBW (May 10, 2012)

This is incredibly sad news. I've known Betsy for almost 20 years now and we recently reconnected on FF just a few months ago. My thoughts are with her husband and family. 

If anyone has news on where flowers or cards can be sent, please let us know.


----------



## GratefulFA (May 10, 2012)

Years ago I was a content hound when the net started up and anonymity contributed to a certain callousness (which also may have been the insensitivity of still being young enough to feel immortal). I was awash in a sea of metaphor which initially attracted me like some magical power but as time went on and I met real people from on line I started to mature.

I also changed as a person, due in no small part to the brave souls who "put themselves out there" on the net and shared a significant part of their private lives with the world.

Because of the tremendous generosity of souls like Betsy, people such as myself have made huge advancements in our understanding of ourselves and our place in the world and how we night like to live our life.

Hence the nic.

Thank you Betsy.

GFA


----------



## jac1974kra (May 17, 2012)

That awful message has come for me on monday (16/05 ). We corresponded for 22 march else. Betsy liked tell me about your diet and had plans at on future it. I think, that it has not wasted life. And I think, that nobody it will substitute her .


----------



## YoJoshua (May 22, 2012)

Met Betsy in '96, talked many times on the phone with her that year from coast to coast, what a brain she had, and what a commitment to life on life's terms - and her terms. And...what a beauty. I don't mind saying it - major schoolboy crushola.

Interviewed her in '02 for video she'd put out, didn't hear from her shortly afterward since as she preferred to vanish except for promoting the Big Happy Bear book. Became Tumblr buds with her earlier this year, exchanged a few messages, and, by cooincidence, happened to meet a close relative of hers completely by chance at a party last summer. Randomly - just someone at a party and I got to talking, we eventually asked each other our names, hers was the same as Betsy's, and I said, "There's only one other person in the world I know with that name and that's Betsy!"

"That's my cousin! Haven't seen her since she moved to Germany!"

Boing.

I find it impossible to comprehend that such an alive, vibrant person has left the building. I hope she did not suffer, and I hope she left feeling she got the absolute most out of life she could. Wish I could have hugged her, held her hand, told her to be safe on her journey to wherever. Betsy...sorry you left us. And sorry for Stephan.


----------



## FEast (May 24, 2012)

Tonight, quite by accident, I learned of Betsy's untimely passing. Many memories came flooding back of the times we talked and e-mailed over the years. She was such a lovely person, and very smart. Madly in love with Stephan (her husband), Raven (her daughter), and Anastasia (her granddaughter), she could never hide her love for them. My heart goes out to them as they mourn her loss.

Her peaceful personality shone throughout the videos she made for her fans. Determined to become a respected author, she turned her back on the size community a few years ago, in order to pursue that dream. Having been demonized by the "outside world" for her feeding preferences, she didn't want anything to interfere with her being acknowledged as a serious author. I have never met another person who was so serious about being a feedee, but her desire to spread her wings and share her brilliance overwhelmed her, and society forced her to make a choice.

I'll never forget her children's book, _The Big Happy Bear: For Children of All Sizes_. I've read it to many children over the years, and I know for a fact that it changed some of their lives and helped their self-esteem. I've given away copies to several children, and always keep a copy on hand. I couldn't recommend it more highly to anyone who has a fat child in their life, or even as a tool to teach children it's wrong to discriminate against anyone.

We've kept in touch over the years, but she was the first to admit she had trouble keeping up (as do I). I last heard from her around the Christmas holidays, as was her wont. She seemed so content with her life, as she had been all the other times we communicated. I was thrilled when I discovered that she was getting involved with the feedee world again by way of the aforementioned forum, and hoped she had finally resolved her fine-line dance with society.

Then I discovered she had opened a new website, with the announcement that she was considering making another video for her fans. For further info about her passing and paying your respects, her family is leaving her website up for a few months. BetsyFeedee.com is but a glimpse into the mind and passion of a truly beautiful person, both inside and out.

Betsy has left us a legacy of love and brilliance, and we were so fortunate to have her in our lives, albeit far too briefly. RIP, sweet friend. You used to have a website entitled, if I remember correctly, BBWAngelLove, which couldn't describe you better. A true angel now, you can eat all you want and get as big as you desire. No one will ever denigrate you again.~With love and huge hugs, Fuchsia

Fittingly, this photo of Betsy appeared in the June 1994 issue of _DIMENSIONS _Magazine.

[Oh, dear, I'm sorry, but the photo is much larger than is allowed here, and I don't think any of the others I have of her are appropriate.]


----------



## YoJoshua (May 24, 2012)

Welcome to Earth

By Betsy Content Bogert

welcome to Earth.
please keep all tentacles
and other appendages
inside the yellow lines.
smoking of all life-forms
is strictly prohibited.
single file, and kindly refrain 
from eating the natives.
keep in mind -- this species is endangered.
this human zoo is brought to you by
Intergalactic Voyeurs, Unlimited.

See rest of poem here:


----------

